

Why freebies are great for business - Michael_Ruffles
http://www.smarta.com/blog/2012/4/give-your-customers-free-stuff-its-good-for-business

======
jamesnixon
I am always shocked that this tactic isnt used more often. Everyone loves a
freebie, and as the article explains- doesn't need to cost the earth!

